# Ranger Rendezvous 2009, TODAY!!!



## TaskForce (Aug 3, 2009)

Ranger Rendezvous 2009, TODAY!!!

Schedule of Events

Monday, August 3 1700
Mass Tactical Airborne Jump
Fryar Drop Zone
More than 1,000 Rangers from the 75th Ranger Regiment will conduct an airborne operation onto Fryar Drop Zone. Rangers will be in full combat gear. This is a unique opportunity to observe such a massive airborne operation.

Tuesday, August 4 1800
Regimental Physical Training
Designated route on post
About 1,000 Rangers will participate in a three-mile run for Regimental physical training.

1000 – 1400
Ranger Stress Shoot Competition
Range area
Ranger teams compete for the best team in a stress-shoot training obstacle. The event tests Rangers on their combat skills including marksmanship and clearing obstacles.

1000 – 1600
Ranger Sports
Various Locations
A variety of Ranger sports competitions will take place throughout the day including combatives/boxing, football, softball and tug-of-war.

1100
Distinguished & Honorary Members
National Infantry Museum of the 75th Ranger Regiment Ceremony
Distinguished and honorary members will be inducted into the Distinguished and Honorary Members of the 75th Ranger Regiment Ceremony. Distinguished members are inducted for their outstanding accomplishments while assigned to the 75th Ranger Regiment. Honorary members are inducted for their outstanding support to the 75th Ranger Regiment.

Wednesday, August 5 1330
Ranger Hall of Fame Induction
National Infantry Museum
Distinguished and honorary members will be inducted into the Ranger Hall of Fame. Distinguished members are inducted to honor and preserve the contributions of the most extraordinary U.S. Rangers in American History. Honorary induction is in recognition of extraordinary contributions to Ranger units, the Ranger Memorial Foundation, or the Ranger community.

Thursday, August 6 0900
75th Ranger Regiment National Infantry Museum
Change of Command Ceremony
Colonel Michael E. Kurilla assumes command of the 75th Ranger Regiment from Colonel Richard D. Clarke during a formal ceremony on the National Infantry Museum field. Kurilla is a former 2nd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment commander.


----------



## Ravage (Aug 3, 2009)

Go Rangers !

Happy Ranger Rendezvous 2009 Batt Boys :)


----------



## lancero (Aug 3, 2009)

Damn it, I wish I was there!!


----------



## Ranger Psych (Aug 3, 2009)

Yeah, I'd enjoy going someday.


----------



## RAGE275 (Aug 4, 2009)

This is bullshit. I couldnt go =[ Here I sit in a steel brace up in the PNW busted from a shitty PLF.


----------



## Spartans_Own (Aug 5, 2009)

2/75 is fucking dominating the events   will post who won and lost when I know for sure


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Aug 5, 2009)

Spartans_Own said:


> 2/75 is fucking dominating the events   will post who won and lost when I know for sure




3rd Batt must be deployed then


----------



## Looon (Aug 5, 2009)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> 3rd Batt must be deployed then


hahahahaha:)


----------



## lancero (Aug 5, 2009)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> 3rd Batt must be deployed then



Awesome


----------



## 275ANGER! (Aug 5, 2009)

"Ray" was in my company and he also did some time at RTD. Its crazy seeing him this way, best wishes to you bro. RLTW!



> FORT BENNING, Ga. - More than 1,000 Rangers from the 75th Ranger Regiment will conduct a mass tactical airborne operation at Fort Benning to kick-off Ranger Rendezvous.
> 
> The event celebrates the base's change in command.
> 
> ...


Another video of him:
http://www.ledger-enquirer.com/news/story/796687.html


----------



## Scotth (Aug 5, 2009)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> 3rd Batt must be deployed then


 
LMAO  $$$$$$


----------



## RAGE275 (Aug 6, 2009)

275ANGER! said:


> "Ray" was in my company and he also did some time at RTD. Its crazy seeing him this way, best wishes to you bro. RLTW!
> 
> 
> Another video of him:
> http://www.ledger-enquirer.com/news/story/796687.html



Probably one of the most amazing things I've ever heard of. I was pretty stoked when I heard he was jumping.


----------



## dknob (Aug 7, 2009)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> 3rd Batt must be deployed then




lmao, I was going to post the same thing when I saw what he wrote


----------



## 275ANGER! (Aug 8, 2009)

Behind the scenes jump; I spy a couple familiar faces.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14c5sW3EWGE&feature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hD30-9rCxVU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## 2TIMERGRFZZO (Oct 3, 2009)

Awesome video, thanks! I am wondering why the Rangers aren't wearing Kevlar covers? Are they no longer used in the Regiment?


----------

